# Looking for a new acoustic



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I have been finding my self looking at acoustics recently . Specifically grand concert ,Grand auditorium,and jumbos . But I'm limited on cash at most times,like a student budget . Over the years i have learnt i like the sounds of maple and rosewood for back and sides the most. I cant stand the sound of Sapele for back and sibes .I also found out i hate a radius bigger(flatter) than 12"radius. I also cant stand a radius smaller(rounder) than 9.5" radius . Any thing from the meduim to a thick neck is good. I have a telly that has a .99" thick neck i like it but it would be better with the 12" radius over the 9.5" radius . The most comfortable neck on a acoustic i played was a 32 gibson charly christian. So i guess the question is what is out there in a students price range that fits what im looking for . I know brands do not really matter as you can find a diamond from any company and a clump of coal from the best names out there. O i was extreamly disappointed to find out guilds mini jumbo is the size of the taylor gs mini. I love the size and sound of my seagull mini jumbo but i dont really like the width and flatness of the neck. If i was to find something to replace it , it would be going to my mom and my sister. I played a martin GPCRSG the other day for almost three hours i absolutely love it. It had mutenye back and sides but at 1900cad after taxes was out of my price range

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I thought you had a very nice Yamaha acoustic??


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I was going to suggest something in the Yamaha L series but if you already have a Yamaha maybe not.

L Series - Overview - Acoustic Guitars - Guitars & Basses - Musical Instruments - Products - Yamaha - Canada - English


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> I thought you had a very nice Yamaha acoustic??


I did but i traded for a taylor . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I was going to suggest something in the Yamaha L series but if you already have a Yamaha maybe not.
> 
> L Series - Overview - Acoustic Guitars - Guitars & Basses - Musical Instruments - Products - Yamaha - Canada - English


I had a old 70s fg375s was a great guitar but couldn’t get pass the v shape neck. I had the chance to get a fg 450sa but stupidly let it go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

If i was to go with yamaha it would be one of these three





















i found this neat prs too









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

note : The more I was writing in this note, the less I knew if I would help. Sorry...

Well, You put the specs quite clearly. First step well done !

In respect of your budget you should look at used guitars. Used Martin GPCPA4, maybe ?
In fact, the way you came to what you are looking for shows you can shop in the used world.

But did you think about nut width ? Most builders make less than 1 3/4 inches.

About neck radius, I think 12 inches is the roundest neck you can find amongst acoustics.

Talking about body sizes, I understand you are opened to most of them, from GA to Jumbo.
You face the fact that major builders (see Martin, Gibson and Taylor) have their own classification.

Talking about back and sides woods, solid Rosewood would most probably not fit in your budget.
Maple, at Godin, could probably do it.
Did you think about Mahogany ?

A big Mahogany back or a medium Rosewood back ?
Well, bracing matters as much as body size and woods. You have to play them to make your own mind.

I bought two nice solid wood guitars last summer, but these are not Maple or Rosewood.
A Seagull Performer and an Eastman AC122ce : you should look at them.

I will not talk about brands : big names are budget eaters.

Hope it helps you anyway.
Good luck and tell us where you go... ;-)

Add on : Yeah ! These fine Yamahas... I once owned a nice LS-16...
But you should look for opinions on Tundra Music on this forum...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mawmow said:


> note : The more I was writing in this note, the less I knew if I would help. Sorry...
> 
> Well, You put the specs quite clearly. First step well done !
> 
> ...


I havent thought about nut with. I will have to do a liitle work to find out what i like and dont like. Mahogany is all right but there is also alot more that goes into making the sound of a acoustic . Bracing ,arch ,flat ect . And your post is useful pointed out some useful tips i never thought of

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have found the best way to look for an acoustic is to start by not being particular about any wood the guitar is made from. The reason is, design has as much or more how it sounds that the material it is made from. 

i.e. I was looking for a nice 12 string last year and had I not found a really nice Lowden, wouldn't have bought the Seagull, which I thought prematurely was a middle of the road offering. After playing one, I would recommend it to anyone looking for that chimey 12 string sound.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I like this one






























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I actually tried a yamaha lj6. It was $479














. And i did not like it . I like my seagull far better. But that washburn wcg10 really felt really nice to play and sounded great for $599

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am glad you are still looking for the good one.

As I said I once had a Yamaha LS-16 ARE. I liked it but finally got tired of that so clear sound. Tried a Brand new LL-16 ARE hoping that dreadnough would sound more bassy : it did to some extent but not that much and the one I tried, though in tune, did not sound good to my ears. I tried it on two different days and did not like it at all.

The 6 series is built in China. The 26 series are made in Japan, but more expensive.

Someone else talked about Recording King. The R-OH model once attracted me, but I could not try any and the Alvarez fell in my hands at that very moment.

Another problem with acoustics is that, for example, two Gibson J-45 made the same days will not sound exactly the same. Such is life !

So the rule, as you know, is search, try, try and yes, try... ;-)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mawmow said:


> I am glad you are still looking for the good one.
> 
> As I said I once had a Yamaha LS-16 ARE. I liked it but finally got tired of that so clear sound. Tried a Brand new LL-16 ARE hoping that dreadnough would sound more bassy : it did to some extent but not that much and the one I tried, though in tune, did not sound good to my ears. I tried it on two different days and did not like it at all.
> 
> ...


I played a lagg and recording king years ago . Both great budget guitars but i had no cash. But again same as the sigma im not dropping cash on something i haven't played. Because like you said from guitar to guitar they can sound diffrent . I dont plan on buying one till march so i have some time to try out different guitars

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The thought of someone seriously considering a Washburn a few years ago would have gotten some chuckles from those in the acoustic know. That is no longer the case. Washburn has upped their quality as of late and has some very credible units out there. Ibanez is another one but it's hard to find them in many places in Canada.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Was offered this for $1500 . Yes its more than i have at the moment. Does any one know anything i should look out for on the 2003/4 gibson l-4a rosewood. Is $1500 a good price to too much.























Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It seemed like a good price to me so I looked it up on Reverb. Here is a link for your perusal.

Gibson Custom L-4a | Alex Gear Garage


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> Here is a link for your perusal.


That's asking price.
_$2,070.62 CAD + $690.21 Shipping 
_
If you're going to reference Reverb, use the price guide.
Gibson L-4A EC 2006 Sunburst Price Guide
_$1,435 CAD — $1,794 CAD_


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Kenny is the fella that owns the Gibson sent more photos. I always thought his was rosewood but his is maple back and sides. Making it first year production 03 because in 04 they went to rosewood
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

A long while ago I had a spruce/maple Washburn Cumberland jumbo. Thing was great for 400$ used, but I was in the trading phase and swapped it for something. I’ve never seen one since


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> Cumberland


I had one too, J28SCE. 
I also got a good deal on that because of a headstock break.
Like you, I traded it away as well.
Oh well.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I had one too, J28SCE.
> I also got a good deal on that because of a headstock break.
> Like you, I traded it away as well.
> Oh well.


This one?










That’s what I had. Have no bad memories of it but probably only owned it for 3 weeks


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gonna cause an argument here I’m sure but if you’re after a solid wood guitar in the 500$ range, epiphone masterbuilt’s are usually more hit than miss


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> Gonna cause an argument here I’m sure but if you’re after a solid wood guitar in the 500$ range, epiphone masterbuilt’s are usually more hit than miss


No argument here but what I have read from owners and others who have played them is either they like them or they don't. There was an interesting point made on them over on AGF today by one of the more respected members saying that one model was very good and another one was not, due to the electrics killing the sound of the guitar. He also said the plugged in sound wasn't that great either.


----------



## ollaimh (Jan 7, 2017)

i have a hand made george riszanyi i'd sell. but a grand. all solid woods, red spruce top. (drop a line to [email protected], other wise the new yamaha solid wood guitars with their special treated tops are great for the buck and they are starting to come up second hand. i particularily like the ls 16, here they were 899 new.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> Gonna cause an argument here I’m sure but if you’re after a solid wood guitar in the 500$ range, epiphone masterbuilt’s are usually more hit than miss


Lol no I just thought the Washburn was a decent guitar. I’m saving up for one I tried it was like love at first strum .














I have about $600 saved up . I know I have a way to go but I will get there. It has a really comfortable body and nice size neck that was fun to play . I played it for almost two hours at the shop and no hand cramping . I was blown away,I personally thought it out played the Martin d28 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

ollaimh said:


> i have a hand made george riszanyi i'd sell. but a grand. all solid woods, red spruce top. (drop a line to [email protected], other wise the new yamaha solid wood guitars with their special treated tops are great for the buck and they are starting to come up second hand. i particularily like the ls 16, here they were 899 new.


I never heard of a George riszanyi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Are those the mim martins? I feel like you could get a lot more guitar out of that price tag, but you won’t be disappointed with it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> Are those the mim martins? I feel like you could get a lot more guitar out of that price tag, but you won’t be disappointed with it.


This one is . The d28 was USA made and almost twice the price. I also won’t pull the trigger before testing out the other acoustics that they will have when I get all the cash .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Silver, I don't know if I mentioned this yet but I think you have an Alvarez dealer on the island. They are top notch guitars at very competitive prices. If you haven't tried one yet, give the a try and see what you think. They are not the Martin sound but some models come quite close. With your $600.00, you are close to being able to buy a few of the Masterworks models. They all have solid A+ tops and solid back and sides.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

last derail .. promise.


mike_oxbig said:


> This one?


'97


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Silver, I don't know if I mentioned this yet but I think you have an Alvarez dealer on the island. They are top notch guitars at very competitive prices. If you haven't tried one yet, give the a try and see what you think. They are not the Martin sound but some models come quite close. With your $600.00, you are close to being able to buy a few of the Masterworks models. They all have solid A+ tops and solid back and sides.


He also sells guild the guy who sells Alvarez . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I was at the pawnshop and tried the wasburn again and this time i didnt like it. I guess it was the idea of the armrest . They put a new set of strings on the yamaha lj6 and what a difference. I still think my seagull feels better built. I guess this is why you try multiple guitars out. There will be three shops i will check out real instruments (dennis lrouoch) something like that ,national music( dennis use to work there, and if they are still open after that car drove through it) and long and mcqaids . They all have different brands. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

L&M will finance in-house without much difficulty, I think they want something like 2-3 payments up front then preauthorized withdrawals for a year. They also rent if you want to try some expensive guitars without commitment. Love at first strum is too common, finding one that’s love a year in is the challenge


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> Love at first strum is too common, finding one that’s love a year in is the challenge


Well written!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> L&M will finance in-house without much difficulty, I think they want something like 2-3 payments up front then preauthorized withdrawals for a year. They also rent if you want to try some expensive guitars without commitment. Love at first strum is too common, finding one that’s love a year in is the challenge


Renting sounds like a great idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Keeping true to your "student" budget, I have an Epiphone EJ200 that I love. I bought it like 12 years ago on a whim. Went into L&M to look at acoustic guitars (up to that time I had only had electric guitars). I liked the look of the EJ and the size felt good in my hands (no idea what kind of radius it has) but I could not for the life of me hear it as there were several dudes SHREDDING on acoustics in the room that day. So, I bought it without really hearing it knowing I could return it if I didn't like it. After 5 min on the balcony of my apartment I knew it wasn't going back! I have never picked up another one to see if mine is an anomaly or if they're all as good as mine, but it is worth a try. Several friends and even a few guitar shop employees have been quite surprised how good mine sounds over the years. I did have the original pick up replaced but I cannot remember the name right now. The original pickup never sounded good no matter how I adjusted the on board controls. After the new pickup was installed it sounded like a miked acoustic rather than a plugged in one when I put all the tone controls down to the bottom and the volume all the way up.


----------

